

Why we're releasing Helpful under the AGPL - vanstee
https://assembly.com/helpful/posts/why-we-re-releasing-helpful-under-the-agpl

======
vanstee
Here's the commit to prove it :)

[https://github.com/asm-helpful/helpful-
web/commit/7376a442a7...](https://github.com/asm-helpful/helpful-
web/commit/7376a442a7880843b4b720b2d7ae7440bc270d5b)

